# teaser and picture thread for the 2nd secret reaper 2018



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope this gets stuck too!!!!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow...I'm the first one here! 
I pulled up to my driveway today and saw a big Amazon box and kept racking my brain trying to figure out what I had ordered. We order from Amazon constantly, but I was positive I didn't order anything this week...and I was right! Look at this adorable "vintage" rug. Thank you reaper, who ever you are ?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh my.....I simply love that!!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

That is a cool rug!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

That is one cool cat. haha


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Wow! Love that rug.. there's a reaper out there bringing their A game!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Wow...I'm the first one here!
> I pulled up to my driveway today and saw a big Amazon box and kept racking my brain trying to figure out what I had ordered. We order from Amazon constantly, but I was positive I didn't order anything this week...and I was right! Look at this adorable "vintage" rug. Thank you reaper, who ever you are &#55357;&#56898;


no note? maybe its just a very awesome teaser?!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

SilentRaven said:


> Pretty Little Nightmare said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...I'm the first one here!
> ...


The box had a receipt included from Amazon with the person's real name on it, but obviously I'm not going to reveal that on the forum and I wouldn't know who it is by seeing their name anyway. 
If that's just a teaser...well that's really something!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, there was another package waiting for me today. When I opened this I looked around and wondered "is my reaper stalking me on other social media platforms?" Lol I saw this quilt on Instagram a few weeks ago and loved it! Thank you so much reaper!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

That quilt it awesome... Can you share where you saw it at? Please!!!! I so love it


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’ve seen that quilt in a few different places over the last month or so, but I think the best price is here at Lakeside Collection....

https://www.lakeside.com/Home-Decor...0088.jmp?productId=prod3090088&navAction=jump


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

LouNroxLuv said:


> That quilt it awesome... Can you share where you saw it at? Please!!!! I so love it


It's from Lakeside Collection.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Well, there was another package waiting for me today. When I opened this I looked around and wondered "is my reaper stalking me on other social media platforms?" Lol I saw this quilt on Instagram a few weeks ago and loved it! Thank you so much reaper!


told ya so! great reap so far!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

The bats have landed this last item into their box today! Headed out as soon as I can get someone to take them to the official bat launching location! &#55358;&#56711;


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have most of my things boxed up ready to go.... One craft and one more to pick up from the store...then ship time...so this week dear victim!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I got a teaser!!!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

I got a teaser gift today!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay...love seeing teasers


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Dear Victim.. I really hope you are not allergic to cat hair.. my fur-baby helped me to pack up your boxes and load them on to the gremlins.
They are preparing for the long swim over to you now...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What a gorgeous quilt and that cat rug is adorable. Your Reaper is really on the ball.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Now, now, lucid Halloween, you know that cats don't like the water.You should have had one of us on this side of the pond pick up a cat to send for you if you insist on sending your victim a cat. lol

Wow, I am so slacking. I can't believe that bethene, lucid halloween and windborn are all finished and ready to ship! People are all getting teasers and I am just getting organized. I have to get with it. Well, I did manage to pick up some teaser stuff today. I just need to get a plan.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Had to finish mine early due to necessity. Had ankle surgery on Friday and knew I wouldn’t be able to do much afterwards! (At this point it is even iffy on getting to decorate the yard) Now to sweet talk the wife into taking it to the post office for me!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm just waiting for my husband to bring home a box. I'm still not allowed to drive until I have my post surgery check up so I have to depend on people bringing me what I need. On the brightside, I can walk without pain so it's worth it!


----------



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

HELLLLOOOO VICTIMMM!

It’s so easy to get carried away these days. And that’s exactly what I did. Prepare to be spoiled. And laugh a little bit ?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Once again I feel like I'm lagging behind - but don't worry victim of my things are happening here... I promise. My evil little brain has come up with a few creative things and fingers chopped .... errr crossed it all comes together.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I received a teaser this morning! For some reason I cannot upload photos, but I will keep trying.

The teaser is four spider web taper candles, perfect for the candelabras I received from Kelloween for the Big Reaper. Two are orange, and two are black. Thank you reaper!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I have zvening! Reaped! I can’t wait to get to my mom’s this evening to open my box. I am so excited about the timing because we are headed down there after work today to take dad out for his birthday. Photos later tonight.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

I was reaped!!! Thank WINDBORN.. I love it all


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

When USPS came today, which I just so happened to be home because I had an appointment with ATT to bury my fiber line, I was surprised to see the box on my doorstep which was clearly from my reaper! 

X-pired, you did such an amazing job, I love everything! So much vintage-y goodness 

First up is this handmade folk cat, handhooked and made with real vintage materials. SO cute!









A vintage ghost trinket tray.....









A handmade book box that had a mini wooden coffin and 2 rubber stamps inside....















More vintage goodies....a ceramic container and a pumpkin figurine. Both are amazing, but I absolutely LOVE this container!!!









In the middle of the photo above is a jar of teeth....yes you read that right, and yes, that was on my list! Haha  You did an awesome job with them....and I can only think that those are what you needed the brake cleaner for?? LOL









Next up is a delightfully creepy vintage ghost canvas print. I know just where I will put this, too!









Some bottle labels....this gives me something to do with my empty wine bottles, which I have plenty of!









And lastly, 2 more of the wooden coffins, a spiderweb stoneware mini cup and baker set, and some burlap material with a green zigzag print on it.

Really I love it all X-pired, thank you so much! Everything was just so thoughtfully done with both the handmade and bought stuff. You really nailed it!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Glad you liked it! Had to send you your very own Bat Brigade to go along with my little stories - and now folks know what was waving from the box! 
I based the skill and bottle designs on some colonial era designs I found. Hope they fit your decor!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I got a 3rd and what I assume is my final package. I still have no idea who my reaper is, but thank you! You have picked such great items for me. 
Today's item was an animated projector from Grandin Road. The little dancing skeleton is so flipping cute and he has this vaudeville type music that plays while the animation jumps and flickers around. Love it...one of my dog's on the other hand, not so much! He has attacked the little dancing skeleton on the wall many times tonight! Lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I got a 3rd and what I assume is my final package. I still have no idea who my reaper is, but thank you! You have picked such great items for me.
> Today's item was an animated projector from Grandin Road. The little dancing skeleton is so flipping cute and he has this vaudeville type music that plays while the animation jumps and flickers around. Love it...one of my dog's on the other hand, not so much! He has attacked the little dancing skeleton on the wall many times tonight! Lol



I LOVE that projector! Had to buy one myself last year when Grandinroad first sold it


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Dear victim, when your boxes arrive, you may get a distinct smell wafting from one of them. Don’t be alarmed, it’s just a little frankincense and myrrh. It was unintentional, but one of the items I made I used some materials that already came with the scents on them. I apologize in advance if it’s not your thing.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> When USPS came today, which I just so happened to be home because I had an appointment with ATT to bury my fiber line, I was surprised to see the box on my doorstep which was clearly from my reaper!
> 
> X-pired, you did such an amazing job, I love everything! So much vintage-y goodness
> 
> ...


I'm so pleased you like everything. I included the burlap ribbon, coffins, labels, rubber stamps and so forth so you could try your hand at crafting.

Yes, the brake cleaner and pliers were necessary for the teeth. Who knew getting teeth would be so darn complicated? I did my best for you!


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Wow, more fantastic reaps! The thought you all put into these packages is amazing.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I shipped a couple boxes out....do I have more??? Only time will tell!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I got Reaped yesterday! I am so excited. In the first Reap I received several of the fantastic beasts for my Newt S. suitcase that I have wanted to make. I had listed the actual suitcase in case my Reaper happened to have one and guess what I got!!!!

I am so excited and can’t wait to get to work on this.








Thank you so much Secret Reaper but I don’t know who you are.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Today on Saturday mom, dad and Richy and I spent most of the day downtown at the Fall Festival and came in to find another package for me at their house. I assume this one is a teaser and it just arrived later. It is the cutest tree face that I can’t wait to add to one of our big trees out front. Again no name so please let me know who you are wonderful Secret Reaper. Thank you so much.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Count this attached picture under faces where there shouldn't be. Craft=done!









Should be ready to ship on Tuesday! (Since most post offices should be closed for Columbus Day).


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Okay, so I'm finally able to upload pictures again. Here is a photo of two of the spiderweb candles I received as a teaser. They are from Victorian Trading Co. There are actually four, two orange and two black. I love them. Thank you again to my secret reaper!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Was going to ship my last box today..then remembered it's Columbus day...


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

I got a teaser! And if this is any indication of my reap I am beyond stoked! I love all of this pictures of the different grave yards from your area!
View attachment 569013
View attachment 569015

View attachment 569017
View attachment 569019

View attachment 569021
View attachment 569023

View attachment 569025


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Nice, SilentRaven! 

You know, we should have a reaping that consists of only teasers! Who’s with me?!?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

somebody got reaped and so did I-will post pics later tonight


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great cemetery photos!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

LOVE the cemetary pics!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard omg-I am so beyond words about my reap. Thank you doesn't seem enough for the AMAZING things you sent. The words I used opening each gift would have to be bleeped here. I am touched, amazed and grateful for every gift, even the Halloween bag and the decorated boxes. I LOVE IT ALL!!!!!!!!! I will get pictures later tonight when everyone is asleep and not in the way. OMG I still feel like I am dreaming. Everything is so PERFECT!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

okay got pics-started to send to my email but no it didn't like sending so I had to tether my phone to my computer and since I did that had to move all my pics. So long story short the amazing reap recieved


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Shadow Panther, I’m so glad everything arrived in tact! I wanted to let you know a couple of things.....

The cushion for the voodoo pins was really just a last minute thing just so I had something to ship them in without getting damaged, so that’s why the box is pretty flimsy. Feel free to rehouse them as you see fit 

For the fountain pen, it’s really something that you can write with, but not with an ink that you dip in like with an old timey calligraphy pen (although maybe that would work, I’m not entirely sure). It takes ink cartridges that you can get on Amazon pretty cheaply. I would’ve ordered them to include but I didn’t want to risk delaying my shipping.

https://www.amazon.com/Jinhao-Inter..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=0ZZAFPGQMGHN61V4TT5A

And lastly, the scent on the voodoo doll is Frankincense and Myrrh. I normally don’t like to send scented things because you never know what people’s likes/dislikes are, but it was the only material I had on hand to craft it with. My first attempt at it was a total and beyond epic fail, so I had to start over.

Anyway, hope you like everything!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

What a fantastic reap ShadowPanther! I love everything SpiritsVineyard sent you. Too cool!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I've been reaped! I'm so sorry, but i have no idea who by so i can't thank you personally! 
I love the sparkly cards you included with my 2 boxes, especially as I've only just watched hocus pocus for the first time (i know, i hang my head in shame.. no idea what took me so long).. so i can now appreciate the hocus pocus card! 

You spoiled me with not one or 2 but 3 kitchen towels.. i love them and they are genuinely designs i would have picked out myself. 
And as for the cupcake cases and toppers, i love them and how did you know i was running low? You must be a very good stalker!!
Love the lantern that you sent me, it'll fit in perfectly with not only this halloween theme but every one thereafter too I'm sure. 
And the lace table cloth... adore! It's perfect. It will take pride of place on the dining table. 

Thank you so much for everything, i really appreciate the time and effort you put in to stalking and reaping me, and for posting it all the way over here! Please let me know who you are, you rock x


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Lucid, your cat is BEAUTIFUL! Another good reap, definitely joining in next year!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Frankincense that's what it is. I keep smelling it thinking "I know that sent" and couldn't place it. I'm glad you sent it scented-I love it!! I love everything you sent!!!!! I am truly grateful for everything!!! You did a fantastic job.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

great reap LucidHalloween!!

it fun to see all the reaps coming in now. my box will go out tmw to head to my victim!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I was partially reaped! Steveybee23 You are hysterical!!! The letter I received was soooo amusing. Steveybee23 has written from Reaper's R us. I'm assuming it is a little known member of the toy's r us family. Customer service... well they decide what they are doing and it seems it doesn't matter what the costumer thinks. LOL!!! Well I loved it! I am still awaiting box 2 of 2. 
Letter







When I opened the box I received an invoice







My very expensive wall skull







My monkey, gems, and pet toys. (they are still in the box as I am moving on 10/25!)








Thank you again Stevebee!


----------



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

Wickedwench said:


> I was partially reaped! Steveybee23 You are hysterical!!! The letter I received was soooo amusing. Steveybee23 has written from Reaper's R us. I'm assuming it is a little known member of the toy's r us family. Customer service... well they decide what they are doing and it seems it doesn't matter what the costumer thinks. LOL!!! Well I loved it! I am still awaiting box 2 of 2.
> Letter
> View attachment 569477
> 
> ...


I’m glad you liked it! Box 2 will be shipped out ASAP!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I've been pretty busy so I didn't get a chance to post this when it first came in, but I was reaped! I was shocked at how huge the box was, and even though my reaper indicated not all their handmade gifts worked out, I adore what I got and all the extras! I really liked that stuff I can use for Samhain was included, and the wax melter is to die for! I love its green glowing eyes and promptly put it on my work desk. Thanks a bunch, reaper 








(Also, yes, that zombie is dabbing thanks to my sister )


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

I've been reaped! I've been reaped! I will open when I get off work!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you so so much sneakykid for the amazing reap!!! I love everything!!!
Very cute card annnnnd a hocus pocus towel!!







Very cool Hocus Pocus Pumpkin and spider webs







Very awesome Haunted Mansion photo
View attachment 570159

Cute ghost cake pan and cupcake holders







I love this Halloween pillow! And a really neat wooden witch hat!







And last but not least... LOVE this Great pumpkin!!!














Thank you again, have a very happy Halloween!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Pretty little nightmare...wow. what an awesome rug. And I agree. If that's just a teaser. You got a good one. Wait a minute. A quilt. A fabulous quilt. You lucky girl.
Windborn. Looks like a nice gift. 
Wicked wench. Huh. Lol
Lilangel
Cute stickers and a card


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was Reaped!!! MySecret Reaper is hostesswiththemostess. Thank you so much for everything Nicole. I love it all. I took some quick photos and am posting them now. I will be back tomorrow with more photos and an over all photo of everything. Sorry that these are not great photos. I worked today and this was only the second day that I have had a shoe on my foot and ankle since my surgery in June. Unfortunately, I overdid things today and had to stand and walk way too much. I wanted to crawl in the house when I got home. 

The bright spot was finding this big box waiting in my chair for me with Halloween stickers all over it!!!! It was the highlight of the day. I opened it and took the photos right where I was sitting. Jim had made a large pan of homemade soup and as soon as I got the package opened and managed to take the few photos he moved it away from me and brought me a tray of food and told me that I needed to lean back and prop the foot and let him ice it. So, I did what the "doc" ordered. I promise better photos tomorrow.

She sent me many things that will be immediately used. I am working on a new area this year for Professor Sprout. Since I have been down all summer I don't have it developed like I want but I am getting things added through the Reapers and am excited about that!!! I have not even been out to stores to see what is there this year, so I am just going to have to sort of wing it and just make do this year since I am just now getting to walk on my foot and still having massive swelling and pain.

Anyway my SR sent me two eyeball plants one that is purple flower and one that is black. My angle of photo was to show you the eyeballs. More to come tomorrow. Every professor of herbology needs these for sure!!!














Dear Professor Sprout is also working on her classroom and hopes to find a folding wooden clothes rack to use as a plant drying rack for all her herbs and plants. So my dear reaper send me a wonderful bunch of autumn plants that I will tie with twine and add to this rack and hang upside down to dry.






I also have numerous other bunches for the rack--some from other Reapers.

She also send me some Venus Fly Traps that I am not sure if I will hang on the rack or "plant" in a pot. These are awesome. I have never seen these in this size. and love them.








Next I have two adorable skull potion bottles. I have a large skull bottle that I need to find to do an arrangement together. I love these small ones and have never seen these this size!!






I am sure I will come up with a good potion for my witches to fill these with.

Next are two big eyeballs that I love. They remind me of the huge Grandin Road ones.








Next is an adorable Black Cat sign. I have a black dog that is so much like a cat in many ways that we laugh that she is this witch's kitty. So this is Lulu's sign now. 








Last, but not least is the Palmistry Sign that will be great with all the fortune tellers. Again, it is one that I have never seen before.








Thank you again hostesswiththemostess


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just realized that earlier this week when texaslucky was home for a doctor's appointment and she happened to receive yet another package from her Reaper she posted about it but did so under my log in. I just called her and told her that she should say something about it. I guess I am the one that can go back and edit the post. Guess it had hostesswiththemostess confused with her mentioning a package from her Reaper when she was signed in as me!!!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Eeepp! I was super excited to receive this!! This was my first look inside!








Scarves! I have been keeping an eye out for ANY fall or Halloween scarves and these are perfect!!








These tea lights are my jam! I needed more! The pumpkin one is so cool!








Okay, when I first opened the package, wait, no, before that! When I was unwrapping it, I was thinking "Wow, my reaper smells really good!" And then I discovered this (omg, so cute!) and was like "Ohhhh!" It smells great!








I had to throw a pair of Halloween socks away last week because of the holes, so I was very happy to receive these two!








And a two-part skeleton picture! It is so spooky! My husband and I were debating if the creepy cloth was part of the picture because it was so artfully placed. ?








And everything together!!








Thank you, mysterious Reaper whose name may possibly be revealed in a card coming soon!! These were WONDERFUL, and I can't wait to use all these!! Thank you, thank you! =D
Happy Haunting!!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I’ve been reaped!!! It’s my first time and I will not be my last. I love everything and it was all so cool. I have to mention the personalized cross stitch and the mini snow globe are the best ever. Thank you to my reaper! I’m not sure what your screen name is on here! I just love it all so very much!







Noy sure why one of my pictures is upside down...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I love everything people are getting for teasers and reaps. Looking forward to seeing more photos this coming week as more reaps are received!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Agreed, such cool reaps this year! I love seeing what everyone’s receiving!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

ooooooooooo some packages are almost there! Out for delivery!!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Wickedwench said:


> ooooooooooo some packages are almost there! Out for delivery!!!!


Can hardly wait to see!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

there are packages... On someones doorstep... Watching and waiting for their victim to arrive!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I came home from my first day back at work after my herniated disc surgery to discover I’ve been reaped! Than you John for spoiling me. I’m going to put the sign and mini candle in my classroom. I love the ceramic raven, skulls, and especially the pumpkin. They will definitely fit in with my decorations.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Came home from an orthopedic appt to a box - I got reaped! 
Opened the top to see this beauty of a critter wrapped around lots of intriguing wrapped shapes. 







After unwrapping... and unwrapping... and more unwrapping.... AMAZING bottles for my witch’s cottage! So creative with the fillings! Took me a while to figure out what the alien pod was! There was also a cool candle holder and some gargoyles!
The last item was labeled “Mrs Windborn” so I handed it over to her... and she LOVED the creepy little doll inside! I have been informed that she will also be in my cottage with me lol







The whole reap













Bottles close up







The wife’s new baby - I just know I am gonna wake up and that thing will be in our room staring at me! 
You did an amazing job, Lisa! Thank you!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Windborn, love all the potion bottles! And yes, nothing says spooky like a doll with black soulless eyes!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We've been reaper and imagine our suprize that the delievery person managed to fit 2 boxes into our mail box. Yes we have a giant box but normally they make us got into town anyway to get our packages... unless they leave them in garbage bags at the gate. 

Will post photos after I get a chance to take some... it seems one of my "horses" wants the new toy BADDDDD .... Like NOW... Have to wait till she's in bed to bring stuff out to take pictures.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I've been teased. These are the most awesome salt and pepper shakers ever!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I can’t wait for my Victim to receive her package. Sorry it was so late going out. This last week was midterm exams and I am taking four upper level classes and working full time! The middle school one also has had lots of homework needing me to help proofread and edit. Sleep is over rated.

I wish my Reaper would tell me who they are. I got that so derful suitcase for my fantastic beasts case and the a wonderful tree face and then a beautiful fair door for one of my trees. I just ordered the great tree arms and huge face from Soirit tonight. They had a 20% discount. I combined with a costume mom wanted and we got free shipping too!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Now I'm going to post this in the correct thread! 

I got reaped yesterday! A big thank you going out to kloey for my awesome goodies!

Some really cool corpsed JOLs. I think I have a light that will work in the smaller one, too!








I adore the pillow & the fabulous spider








I love the colors on the witch painting & the spooky mirror is so cool!








This is probably my favorite, tho - a lenticular Happy Halloween / Trick or Treat sign!






(from the left)






(from the right)

Thank you so much for everything!

kloey, your house must smell really interesting, my critters were going nuts over everything! 
One of my cats tried to stick in head in the bigger JOL's mouth!! 







Maddie on the left, Jack the Beagle, Rusty inside the box, Daisy on the right


----------



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

I’ve been reaped! I received a mysterious unmarked amazon package. Thought it was a zombie I had ordered. Much to my surprise it was a new friend for my haunted cornfield! His head turns and lights up and he plays sounds. Very cool! Thank you reaper I love him! Not sure who you are though????

View attachment 571205


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Steveybee, I LOVE that scarecrow!!! What a fantastic reap!

All the reaps are so cool!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love the corpsed pumpkins and the cool spider. I agree on the lenticular that is really cool. I have never seen one like that.

That scarecrow looks really good with your other one, too. Your TOTers are in for a thrill Stevey!

Some good stuff from some wonderful Reapers. This has been so much fun. Can't wait to see the res this week. I am anxiously waiting on my vic's to get there.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh Stevey I am so glad you liked him. I tried and tried to find a few different cool things but nothing seemed fitting until I saw him. I was really hoping that he would fit into your theme. Ps there should have been a gift receipt saying he came from me!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LouNroxLuv he is awesome! Do you mind sharing where you found him? I would love one for a pumpkin patch.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

lisa48317 said:


> Now I'm going to post this in the correct thread!
> 
> I got reaped yesterday! A big thank you going out to kloey for my awesome goodies!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you liked everything because I had a blast making it all! I'm sure our house smells interesting to other pets. We have 3 little dogs and a cat named Miss Fancy Pants!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

He is on amazon Halloween Haunters Animated standing 6 foot scary pumpkin head scarecrom man



printersdevil said:


> LouNroxLuv he is awesome! Do you mind sharing where you found him? I would love one for a pumpkin patch.


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

I was curled up on the couch reading when my husband comes in with a box and asks if I ordered something. I shrugged, said no and went back to my book. He opened the box, pulled something out, and said, well you must have and I look over and realize I'd been reaped!!! I'm so excited!!! I'll post pictures shortly!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

my second box arrived!!!
Some cool handmade tombstones, a hand made pirate chest that looks like it was carved right out of the side of a tree! and some very detail shrunken heads!! Not too mention all the booty in the chest! Steveybee you did great!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

The first thing my husband pulled out of the box was these little bat fence posts. I had to run out and take a picture of our gave yard, they match perfectly!!! Hahaha!

I'm hosting a Halloween soiree next weekend, the party supplies are much appreciated !

I love everything! The bottle labels are so fun, and I love the NBC chapstick. And I adore the vintage sign. <3

Saved the best for last !
The pumpkin is beautiful and going straight on my door, and I loooove the cameo! If anyone watches Victoria, the cameo is a dead ringer for Prince Albert! ?
Thank you so much! I love it all. I didn't find a card, so I don't know who you are, but thank you!!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you so much to my lovely reaper Bethene! She finally revealed herself with my final box of goodies! 
More wonderful lace for my victorian asylum, a crow skellie to join my menagerie, an awesome medicine bottle for my doctor's desk. 
Much needed halloween pattern oven pads, great cookie cutters and a ghost cake tin! 
And my favourite thing... a (handmade?) Voodoo doll complete with pins! I love it all! 
Thank you so much Bethene, you've really spoiled me!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally got some pictures of my great reap gift. Thanks Thanks Thanks










Millie and Riggs thank you too... though only Riggs can get the BIG ball in his mouth...LOL


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Lucidhalloween, that is one cool cat! 

Sticker bell n Frog Prince, love those dogs.

Thank you to everyone for sharing pictures of your awesome reaps!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, I assumed wrong! 
My 3rd package was not my final package. I came home today to find a box that was covered in cute bats. I got a 4th package, this is my final package. 
I got this great JOL, these awesome cutouts, and some cookie cutters! 
Thank you lilangel_66071, I love everything in packages 1-4 lol


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

kippystarz said:


> The first thing my husband pulled out of the box was these little bat fence posts. I had to run out and take a picture of our gave yard, they match perfectly!!! Hahaha!
> 
> I'm hosting a Halloween soiree next weekend, the party supplies are much appreciated !
> 
> ...


I was your reaper! I realized I forgot the card right after I mailed! I'm so happy you like everything! Those fences look great in your yard!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

So happy you loved everything!! I really had fun with it!!!! Happy Halloween````


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

lucidhalloween said:


> Thank you so much to my lovely reaper Bethene! She finally revealed herself with my final box of goodies!
> More wonderful lace for my victorian asylum, a crow skellie to join my menagerie, an awesome medicine bottle for my doctor's desk.
> Much needed halloween pattern oven pads, great cookie cutters and a ghost cake tin!
> And my favourite thing... a (handmade?) Voodoo doll complete with pins! I love it all!
> Thank you so much Bethene, you've really spoiled me!


Bethane mailed you a cat? I want one mailed to me too. He/She is adorable


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

X-Pired said:


> Sticker bell n Frog Prince, love those dogs.


We love them too even if Millie buries us in 4 inch string from destroyed rope toys and Riggs eats everything in sight... he's over 220 pounds and can drink from the sink facets.


----------



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

Wickedwench said:


> my second box arrived!!!
> Some cool handmade tombstones, a hand made pirate chest that looks like it was carved right out of the side of a tree! and some very detail shrunken heads!! Not too mention all the booty in the chest! Steveybee you did great!!! Thank you!!!
> 
> View attachment 571609
> ...


I'm glad everything arrived safely! I'm glad you liked it! Happy Halloween!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Steveybee that is a very cool pirate chest. You have some mad skills.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

wow there have been some really original things this time. I love the weird eyeball things Stinkerbell received. I also love your dogs!

Lucid that lace is gorgeous and I love the voodoo doll. I wish I could sew. I am adding voodoo things next year to my haunt. Your kitty is also very cute.

Kippystarz what are the chances of getting matching bat fence posts that match what you need? Very cool! I also love that pumpkin.

I can't wait for the rest of the boxes to arrive. My vic is having to wait a few more days since I couldn't send priority due to the size and price of it. Sorry. I hope it is worth the wait. I hate being on a fixed income most of the year and this year has been rough since I had all this surgery over the summer. Hoping the post office surprises me and meet the first date they said and gets it there this weekend.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Pretty Little nightmare, great reap! i like those cookie cutters!

my victim should have received their box yesterday... waiting for them to post so i know it arrived okay.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Steve Uber you should have received one more thing on Tuesday. It showed it delivered I just want to make sure it arrived and didn’t get lost somewhere.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Steveybee not Uber sorry I’m on my phone and it keeps autocorrecting things ughh and I can’t edit my original comment on my phone


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Does anyone know how many are still waiting on reaps?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> wow there have been some really original things this time. I love the weird eyeball things Stinkerbell received. I also love your dogs!
> 
> Lucid that lace is gorgeous and I love the voodoo doll. I wish I could sew. I am adding voodoo things next year to my haunt. Your kitty is also very cute.
> 
> ...


I think we all understand. The cost of shipping is sooooo expensive, yikes! I hope you are doing better after your surgeries and that next year is better for you.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

I got reaped!! I believe my Secret reaper is Stinkerbell, and she did a wonderful job! just as i was getting ready to head out the door this morning the post man greeted me with 2 big boxes!! both nicely decorated with horror movie quotes and wiccan symbols! and a card from my reaper.





















inside i found a wonderful array of items that I will enjoy for years to come!
First up is a pair of matching skull wall sconces that actually light up! (they will need some repair but nothing too serious)







Followed by a nice pair of skeleton hand flutes and skull shot glasses!














Some Brandy Butter, which i have never heard of and will have to find something to try this with!







Some very nice glass bottles, one which will house some fairy tears! i love old glass bottles, i have a few that i have found in my yard when we were doing construction.







some really cool bloody weapons, which looks like a cool wax drip!







And lastly a very odd creature bursting out of what i believe to be a brain!








A very impressive reap thank you Stinkerbell and the frog prince!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice reap!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love your reap silent raven!!!

At least 2 more reaps on the way!


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

I got my reap!! It was from SilentRaven, and it was beyond excellent!!
















I absolutely love the exquisite Fairy/Bat Skeletons, those will go great with my fairy garden!!








I've been in need of an extra bowl. And this one's adora-bowl! (Groan!)








I actually had my eye on these towels and oven pad, I love the design of the owl character! So whimsical!








Another little owl fellow for my collection! He is perfect!








This bracelet that SilentRaven made was so thoughtful. I love green, that's enough to win me over, but better yet, it resembles a Celtic knot! I am learning how draw those currently, I will wear it all the time so I remember to practice!

The grand finale... 









I'm actually a little freaked out by SilentRaven. They have no idea how bad I've been wanting this Oracle Deck! It is perfect! They also probably didn't know that I'm actually in a druidic order (just studying the bard level), so this gift is even more apt. This will go well with my Wildwood Tarot deck! I am so happy and thrilled!











A little about the Owl from the oracle handbook...

"[Owl] teaches us the wisdom of turning a disadvantage into an advantage. For most birds, the coming of darkness renders it impossible for them to feed, but the owl's exceptional hearing enables it to pick out and swoop on unsuspecting prey during the night. Twilight has been described as owl-light, and going for a quiet walk in the woods at this shimmering time of twilight is an excellent way to develop a sensibility to the Otherworld and the inner soul of Nature. You may feel drawn to a study of esoteric lore or clairvoyancy. Working with the owl as your ally will help you do this."


Thank you so much again, SilentRaven, for the awesome reap!! 

Ulchabhan


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Another great reap! And I love that kitty!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Love the reaps, they are awesome! 
Victim, i really hope you get yours soon, I've lost all faith in my delivery gremlins.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

lucidhalloween said:


> Love the reaps, they are awesome!
> Victim, i really hope you get yours soon, I've lost all faith in my delivery gremlins.


I don’t know where your package is stuck at but in the US even priority mail has been late. Coming through my postal hub, priority mail is generally being delivered several days past the expected delivery date. Parcel select is even worse. I’m not sure what is going on but it is frustrating. This used to happen rarely, now it is the norm with only a few exceptions. 

I hope your package is delivered soon. Can hardly wait to see the remaining reaps.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was reaped by the amazing Texas Lucky! I am beyond thrilled. Will get pictures up asap


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's my wonderful reap. First is a couple of signs. The owl one is a wall hanging made of burlap type material...it's going on my front door. The other is w wooden one..witches property , going outside right next to my front door..next is a adorable kitchen witch, gotta love her nose...lol. Next is a ceramic little ghost who now sits on a shelf in my kitchen. This wonderful witch doll has joined others of her kind on my china cabinet.The witch hat "tree" is amazing. That's going in my family room.And finally.last but certainly far from least is a cool scary tree with bats..also on my china. 
Thank you Texas Lucky!!! Simply fabulous!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*teaser and picture thread fo 2nd secret reaper 2018*

Bethie. That is a fabulous reap.  I love all of it. That kitchen witch is so adorable with that big nose. She tickles me


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

bethene, I left out an item that is on the way to you. I don't know how I managed to leave it out but you will be getting a large envelope with another item this week. I am happy that you like your things. My great aunt from Czechelovakia had a kitchen witch with that type of nose and it always fascinated all the kids. It was always in her kitchen.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I was reaped by Printer's Devil. Thank you so much for everything.

I could only get one photo before my camera died. Will take more as soon as I can. Stay tuned.

Printer, if you took pictures that you would like to share that would be wonderful.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

X-pored I didn’t take any photos. But , I wanted to make sure you realized that you realized that the clear plastic in the bottom is a prop. It is a hanging ghostly lady. You can add white lights under her and even put cheesecloth over it for a different look. I just learned about thecheesecloth today.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

that picture is beautiful and well I love everything-this year has been amazing


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> X-pored I didn’t take any photos. But , I wanted to make sure you realized that you realized that the clear plastic in the bottom is a prop. It is a hanging ghostly lady. You can add white lights under her and even put cheesecloth over it for a different look. I just learned about thecheesecloth today.


Yes Printersdevil, I love the tarp/Saran wrap prop. It is so cool! Thank you for making that for me. Do you just drape cheesecloth around it? How do you hang it or keep it upright?

Anyway, I was going to take a pic of just it and closeups of the other things but my camera died. I will post pictures as soon as I can. 

I didn’t get a chance to list all of the amazing things you sent me either. It really is a greatly appreciated reap. The plastic spider mat works fine in my bar. Thank you for going shopping at At Home for me and picking up the metal spider dish, spider stand and plate. I used the spider stand as a pedestal for a corpsed pumpkin that Kloey made me years ago. The skeleton figurine is also a nice addition to my skeleton wedding. I am going to use it as a cake topper. And the flowers will make a beautiful wedding bouquet for the skelly bride.

The picture of the crows and tree against a full moon is wonderful as well. I need to find the perfect place for it. Thank you again for such a fantastic reap and teaser. You did a fantastic job. I’m just disappointed I didn’t get more pictures! But I will as soon as possible! I hope your ankle continues to heal and that your recovery is speedy.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are more photos of my wonderful reap from Printersdevil. Thank you again! I love everything! The plastic ghost lady you made is too cool!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Windborn said:


> Came home from an orthopedic appt to a box - I got reaped!
> Opened the top to see this beauty of a critter wrapped around lots of intriguing wrapped shapes.
> View attachment 571097
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you liked everything! (Sorry it's taken so long to get back on here - life keeps getting in the way of my Halloween!) 
The alien pod came out of a bowl of potpourri! I was really happy with how the potion bottles turned out, too.
And if your wife wants any more dolls - I have a couple more that I got and spooked up....but I don't know why since I don't use them in my display! So they're hanging out in a box in the garage.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

If you haven't been reaped yet let me know!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Merry reaper is starting soon


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

What a great reap! Thanks Ulchabhan for all the awesome stuff. My daughters eyes got so big when she saw the Sally doll. Its really well done and we both love it. The blanket has already found a home on my bed (if she doesn't steal it from me lol) Thank you so much <3


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Your daughter is so pretty!!!! Love her shirt!!!Love the Sally doll and the witch doll....the blanket is awesome!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I've been reaped! Well, mostly. Lucidhalloween is my reaper, but the post office has kidnapped one box. Luckily for me, Luci is a generous reaper and there were two boxes sent and the second is more than enough.

First, here's everything together including the wonderful Hocus Pocus shakers that were sent as a teaser. The was an adorable spider wreath, a sparkly Wicked sign, face jewels (Disney even!), Countess Bathory's necklace (so cool), and the Hocus Pocus spell book (with a hidden surprise)! 








And a few close ups:

I love that this included the pretty little bag and a bit of history. I impressed (and maybe worried) my sister by already knowing about Countess Bathory. 








This is awesome! Also, the fabric it is sitting on was used for wrapping! I love it! 















And inside...








Craft supplies! Yay! 








SO MUCH AWESOME! I hate that a box may be missing since I know LucidHalloween put a lot of time and care (and expense) into choosing gifts, but the box that made it is full of wonderful stuff.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm so glad that made it! That was the box which went walkabout.. the other one is lagging behind a bit, but will be with you any day now. Sorry about the epic long wait!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

lucidhalloween said:


> I'm so glad that made it! That was the box which went walkabout.. the other one is lagging behind a bit, but will be with you any day now. Sorry about the epic long wait!


Yay! We're kind of back on track then! Haha!  I don't mind a wait. It's like finding an extra gift after Christmas!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love the hocus pocus spell book!!! Great job Lucid!!!!! The fabric is awesome too!!!


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Awesome job Lucid!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

According to the gremlins.. last box has been delivered! Thank goodness for that.. that was an epic wait!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the rest!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Sorry to make you wait Lucidhalloween! As I'm sure many of you know, it's been a crazy week. There is some awesome stuff is the well-traveled Box #1!
Everything together (minus a pair of socks-you'll see why in a minute)







Socks, a light up globe (sorry it's hard to see the light in the pic, but I promise, it's super cute, and a hand painted coffin with a surprise inside)







Party and table supplies! Yay!







Crafty stuff. I love these little jack o lanterns...so many ideas)







The coolest jade trinket for my gypsy box! 







And finally, the niece was visiting today, so here's the missing socks. I'm not sure what inspired that face, but it's funny!







I hope some people are still looking at this thread so they can see the awesome stuff you spoiled me with!


----------

